# One Piece vs Fullmetal Alchemist vs Hunter x Hunter



## Adebisi (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey there, I'd just like to know which of these three manga you think is the best. The One Piece vs Naruto vs Bleach thread has been done quite a few times and everyone who reads enough manga knows One Piece is the best. Naruto and Bleach both went downhill a long time ago and both suck now. So I decided to go with two other series that are actually top notch quality. Fullmetal Alchemist by Hiromu Arakawa and Hunter x Hunter by Togashi Yoshihiro. They are good manga and are also popular in Japan, FMA was even more popular than Bleach if I recall correctly and Hunter x Hunter probably would be more popular than Bleach (maybe even Naruto) if it weren't for those damn hiatuses. So I think it would be good to compare them.
As for me. Remember this is my opinion.
1. One Piece. My personal favorite manga, I love this series. I love the main characters, the adventure, the emotion, the fights, the imagination and that every main character gets to contribute to the action unlike Naruto and Bleach where so many characters are pointless. On top of everything else the mangaka Eiichiro Oda, if you read his SBS, the dude is just awesome. He is the nicest most fun mangaka I've ever come across and he loves his readers almost as much as they worship him. Worship might be a bit strong but why shouldn't we love this series when it's so awesome.

2. Fullmetal Alchemist. One of my favorites, I also love this series. Admittedly I haven't read it in a while but I have fond memories of it. I think the characters are almost all extremely interesting and likeable and Arakawa is able to juggle them very well. The story is genuinely good which you can't say for many Shonen. It can be extremely dramatic and even scary at times. The action is intelligent and enjoyable to watch, and the relationships between characters are enjoyable. I can see someone putting FMA above One Piece I just put OP on top for more sentimental reasons.

3. Hunter x Hunter. I kind of feel bad putting this series at the bottom because I haven't read the majority of it. I have read 130 chapters and what I have read is good, but I haven't finished it so it feels like it would be unfair to rank it. I will say what I liked so far. I think Hisoka is a badass villain and this series can be very badass at certain points. Pretty much everyone can be a badass but standouts are Killua and Uvogin (I already mentioned Hisoka and I think he goes without saying). The Genai Ryodan are very interesting villains and are basically a better done Akatsuki. The Nen system is very interesting and complex and might even be the best combat system in Shonen manga, although I need to read more of HxH. Hunter x Hunter does get a bit slow at times, the art isn't anything amazing (although Togashi doesn't use assistants which is the main reason for that) and Kurapika and Leorio, both characters I liked haven't appeared in over 100 chapters which kind of saddnes me because they were good characters. So it has a few flaws but they are worth looking past. 

Tell me what you think, and what your favorite of these series are.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 14, 2011)

THIS IS GONNA TURN OUT WELL.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2011)

full metal alchemist by a lot


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 14, 2011)

All 3 are in my top 5 manga (One piece, hunter x hunter, FMA, death note, Kenichi) FMA is over and Hunter X Hunter is on hiatus so if I had to pick I would pick OP.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 14, 2011)

a versus thread :3

but oh why not

op
fma
hunter x boring


----------



## Gallant (Apr 14, 2011)

One Piece
Full Metal Alchemist
Hunter x Hunter

Developments in the ant arc have hurt HxH's standing for me and I'm not talking about the constant hiatuses. Just hope Togashi eventually closes the book on this series and stops jerking people around.


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Apr 14, 2011)

I think FMA had been the most consistent in quality throughout its run, every chapter was well written and contributed to the plot. It had a good mix of comedy and seriousness, which is all I really ask for in a good story. But since OP has had a far longer run to establish many great arcs compared to the average ones and is still going strong I give it to OP. HxH is good, but even ignoring the hiatuses the bulk of the later chapters has been kind of dragged out, not to mention the art... it's kind of annoying to read now, even when it does come out.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Apr 14, 2011)

Quite an unoriginal thread but whatever.....

I dont like neither One Piece or HiatusXHiatus so FMA a win for me.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 14, 2011)

FMA                 .


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 14, 2011)

FMA takes this with relative ease.


----------



## Gain (Apr 14, 2011)

1. OP
2. HxH
3. FMA


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 14, 2011)

1. OP
2. FMA (close to 1st)









3. Hunter x Hunter (far from 2nd)


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## SageMaster (Apr 15, 2011)

This is dumb.

FMA is my favorite followed extremely close by OP.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 15, 2011)

HxH is my favorite. I can understand why people don't rate it though...

But, fuck the tards.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 15, 2011)

Kate Nash said:


> 1. OP
> 2. HxH
> 3. FMA


**


----------



## Drakor (Apr 15, 2011)

Honestly, One Piece and Full Metal Alchemist are quite close to being the same in the fact they're a mix of adventure, comedy, strong plot, and no bullshit. The difference is that FMA had a more darker tone and more action while OP is more light hearted and story based. 

If I want to see some action with good enough plot and other aspects I'd watch FMA: Brotherhood, if I want to see something more lighter and story driven, then One Piece.


----------



## Mister B (Apr 15, 2011)

Inb4rage.

I like all three of them. Hunter X Hunter is my personal favorite though, except for those ants.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 15, 2011)

You comparing a finished work, against and on-going work, against an abandoned work....

FMA is number 1. But once OP comes full circle I'm sure it'll surpass it.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 15, 2011)

1) Hunter x Hunter
2) One Piece
3) Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Eisenheim (Apr 15, 2011)

1. One Piece
2. Hunter x Hunter
3. Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Whitebeard (Apr 15, 2011)

Haven't read Hunter x Hunter.

Full metal alchemist is an excellent manga/anime and it would definitely be in my top 5, but I like One Piece more.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 15, 2011)

HunterXHunter is one of the few manga i just quit reading in the middle because i don't like any of the characters, the story was so dreadfully boring and the art was absolutely terrible aswell. I didn't even reach the Ant arc which is apparently the worst thing out of it all, so never going to continue either.

FMA is one of the best manga around IMO and OP is a close second though.


----------



## Fran (Apr 15, 2011)

I love Hunter x Hunter, Ant Arc (well some of it) and all. It takes tops for me, although Togashi needs to get robbbed of all his money so the lazy fuck will start drawing again.


FMA is a very close second.


----------



## Syed (Apr 15, 2011)

FMA all the way.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 15, 2011)

FMA followed by Wan Pissu and HxH


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 15, 2011)

_1) _Full Metal Alchemist

I really enjoyed it, and this is perhaps my favourite manga _ever_. The art style started off as pretty mediocre and sub-par at the start, but eventually developed into a more 'advanced' style. There is a lot of detail put into the art (unlike certain mangas which have good art but very little detail or inconsistency in it - Bleach) as shown in the last few chapters (which I won't spoil for those who haven't read it). The theme was very interesting, and is pretty much the only manga I've ever read which has combined western elements with the east. Heck, the main story is set in the west. It's pretty reminiscent of the 'real world' (it's based off of it) and teaches us some important lessons in life. 

The characters are all genuinely likeable, and despite the serious plot, there is an element of humour in nearly each chapter.

_2) _One Piece

_3) _Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Twinsen (Apr 15, 2011)

1. One Piece
2. FMA
3. HxH

One Piece and FMA are both in my top 5 manga's. HxH used to be, untill I caught up to the current chapter it was on and slowly watched the ant arc getting worse and worse. I'd still put it in my top 10 just because everything before that was awesome.


----------



## Samavarti (Apr 15, 2011)

1. FMA
2. Hunter x Hunter
3. One Piece

FMA is my favorite shounen manga, it has an awesome history, likable characters and a vey good character development, Hunter x Hunter is also a very good maga but a bit more inconsistent in terms of quality, it has wonderfull arcs likeYork-Shin arc but it also has some not so good arcs like Greed Island, the and the art is horrible even tough it compensate it with a good plot, and One Piece is my least favorite of the three even tough it has a good plot the characters are a bit onedimensional and it has more of the typical shounen cliches thatn the others two.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 15, 2011)

More of you guys better start putting OP as number 1..or this thread is going to lose it's civility fast.


----------



## Adebisi (Apr 15, 2011)

Alright, people the reason I created this thread is that I had gotten tired of the OP vs Naruto vs Bleach debate because pretty much everyone knows One Piece dominates the other two. 

So I decided to have a more evenly matched debate. For once OP doesn't have the majority of votes (it's close though and it deserves to be). I just wish more of you would give reasons for why you think OP and FMA are the best. Poor HxH it's a very good manga from what I've read and I've been told the Ants arc was good as a matter of fact. 

One of you pointed out that it's kind of dumb to compare a manga that's finished with an ongoing one and an "abandoned" one (it has not been abandoned, one day Togashi will get off his lazy ass and finish it and I look forward, how can anyone say HxH is boring. Whenever Killua, Hisoka or the Genai Ryodan start killing people my blood gets a boiling). But anway they're right, sorry my bad, should have thought that one through. Either way I just want to compare three good quality manga to each other instead of just one with the usual debate. I'd also like to think that One Piece fans, FMA fans and HxH fans are more reasonable and accepting than Naruto fans or Bleach fans. Though, deep down I know I shouldn't hope for too much.


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 15, 2011)

Adebisi said:


> *I'd also like to think that One Piece fans fans are more reasonable and accepting*



You're almost funny.


1. OP
2. FMA
3. HxH


----------



## Handyman (Apr 15, 2011)

1 - Hunter X Hunter (The Invasion part is just awesome)
2 - FMA





3 - One Piece (Overrated. There are good moments though)


----------



## Markness (Apr 15, 2011)

I choose Hunter x Hunter first so far. Despite Togashi's laziness and sometimes frustratingly simple art style, I do have to give him credit for having his own style, likeable characters, and creative fights. His backgrounds also give off a nice atmosphere, especially during the Chimera Ants arc. 

FMA is a good read but the jokes about Edward's height can become trite and the characters tend to lean on the generic side but I still like a good amount of them. 

I can't fully comment on One Piece since I haven't read a good portion and from what I've seen of it, I haven't been able to get into it.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 15, 2011)

All three are epic at their best

FMA edges it for me though because it was more consistent in quality (Understandable as it was monthly)


----------



## Adebisi (Apr 15, 2011)

@Klown. Despite rating One Piece the highest you have a great hatred of the fanbase. I notice how you "forgot" about FMA and HxH fanbase. I'm not saying that there aren't plent of annoying/stupid One Piece fans but they are not the worst fanbase out there. Twilight fans for gods sakes. Although I'm assuming you're talking about just anime and manga fanbases in which case I still think there are worse. Evangelion fanbase is f**king annoying as hell. I mean when Handyman and Esomark said they didn't like One Piece, I didn't feel a bit of anger at them for not liking One Piece. If OP's not thing thing, then it's not their thing. I only really get pissed off when people say that One Piece is childish.

Because you know, when I think childish I think of a character having half of his face melted off and dying in battle against his hated enemy, outnumbered and stabbed to death but still believing in his dreams and proud of the comrades he gained while sailing the seas. Dying on his feet and having no enemy he fought in the battle get out unscathed. Doing it all to save just one of his sons and not having a single mark come upon his back. Tripe, that Oda is no better than Ms. Meyer. Infantile.
And yes I agree Black Leg Sanji, they're all great. One Piece just wins for personal reasons, all I need to do is watch Opening 14 and I'm reminded of how much joy One Piece has brought for me over the years.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 15, 2011)

Most fanbases have some annoying fans honestly

The "GODA"-meme escalated into being terrible though despite that it was created as a harmless joke


----------



## KBL (Apr 15, 2011)

OPTards are terrible.

Even if some fanbases are terrible the OP fanbase takes the cake...

And the rank?
1)Fma
2)OP
3)HxH.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 15, 2011)

Fullmetal Alchemist easily.
Is One Piece still on hiatus unlike HXH, LULZ.


----------



## Adebisi (Apr 15, 2011)

Well I still disagree with your statements, but honestly who cares.
I just would like to ask do you think the One Piece fanbase is the worst fanbase in entertainment period, or just the worst in anime and manga. Because if it's the former then you are saying the One Piece fanbase is worse than the Twilight fanbase.
I disagree strongly.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 15, 2011)

ugguuuuuu op tards make me angry grrrrr


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Apr 15, 2011)

p-lou said:


> ugguuuuuu op tards make me angry grrrrr


u mad?

anyway brb going to go post about optards in a civil thread to try and stir shit up


----------



## Superstars (Apr 15, 2011)

Adebisi said:


> Well I still disagree with your statements, but honestly who cares.
> I just would like to ask do you think the One Piece fanbase is the worst fanbase in entertainment period, or just the worst in anime and manga. Because if it's the former then you are saying the One Piece fanbase is worse than the Twilight fanbase.
> I disagree strongly.



They are both the same.


----------



## p-lou (Apr 15, 2011)

The Situation said:


> u mad?
> 
> anyway brb going to go post about optards in a civil thread to try and stir shit up



i am

i had a tough week


----------



## Blinky (Apr 15, 2011)

there there p-lou.


----------



## louis (Apr 15, 2011)

Its pretty close for me, but I  would have to say Full Metal in First place and One Piece second


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2011)

Man i thought ya'll loved FMA? What happened?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 16, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Man i thought ya'll loved FMA? What happened?


Just because it's not first doesn't mean that people don't love it 

Anyhow, I stopped reading HXH around chapter 80 or so. I love both OP and FMA, but OP is my favorite manga.


----------



## Master Bait (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh look! A versus thread! 

1) One Piece
2) FMA (close second)


3) Hunter X Hunter

Seriously, I do love HunterXHunter and it's the most sentimental one for me out of the three, but I won't be a tard and decide this poll on which I enjoyed the most. But my favorite character is still Killua. :ho


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 16, 2011)

Honestly the only reason HxH is on here is because of the York Shin arc. Say what you want about Togashi, but that was a masterpiece of story telling. Never felt so much suspense while reading.


----------



## Arkeus (Apr 17, 2011)

Nah, HxH is on there because it had quite a following when it actually updated, and as it's a very, very good manga there are still a few loyal fans here and there.

FMA is decent, though not on the same level as HxH. If i had to choose another awesome shounen, it would be Biscuit Hammer.

OP is pretty bad. Not complete crap, as people actually like it so it must do something right, but it's hard for me to see much good in it beyond "it's better than Naruto/Bleach, and it's epic length".


----------



## Hariti (Apr 17, 2011)

FMA hands down.A nice and deep story which had such an epic and satisfying ending.I was in love with it ever since Ed's"Say what?" in chapter 1.It's one of my favorites,and I doubt that will change any time soon.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 18, 2011)

Adebisi said:


> Alright, people the reason I created this thread is that I had gotten tired of the OP vs Naruto vs Bleach debate because pretty much everyone knows One Piece dominates the other two.


...and you didn't learn your lesson _then_?

Oy.

I haven't ready OP or HxH, but I thoroughly enjoyed FMA (manga and Brotherhood), I particularly liked Arakawa's ability to "animate" a sense of speed and swiftness in her artwork during fight scenes.  This isn't a vote, though, because I can't vote on two other series I haven't read.  I'm just a dude that likes FMA.


----------



## KidTony (Apr 18, 2011)

Three of my top 5 favorite shonen manga.

I got OP 1.

FMA, HXH, and HNI tied for 2.


----------



## Dei (Apr 18, 2011)

This is bound to end in a flame war.


----------



## Neelon (Apr 18, 2011)

Ant arc is still the best arc.

So:
1) Hunterxhunter Ant arc
2) Hunterxhunter Yorkshin arc
3) FMA
4) Anything from One piece (far from the 3rd place)


Shitstorm unleashed.


----------



## Syed (Apr 18, 2011)

Neelon said:


> Ant arc is still the best arc.
> 
> So:
> 1) Hunterxhunter Ant arc
> ...



Can't wait for the amount of hilarity that'll ensue


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2011)

One Piece



Deiboom said:


> This is bound to end in a flame war.



No it won't. All of the manga here are on a certain level of quality so there's more respect here then you think.


----------



## Heretic (Apr 18, 2011)

kijogigo said:


> I think FMA had been the most consistent in quality throughout its run, every chapter was well written and contributed to the plot. It had a good mix of comedy and seriousness, which is all I really ask for in a good story. But since OP has had a far longer run to establish many great arcs compared to the average ones and is still going strong I give it to OP. HxH is good, but even ignoring the hiatuses the bulk of the later chapters has been kind of dragged out, not to mention the art... it's kind of annoying to read now, even when it does come out.



I completely agree with this (ok, well about 97% agree). But if we were to talk about anime, it'd definitely be HxH >>>>>>> FMA: Brotherhood >>>>>> OP


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 18, 2011)

furinkazan88 said:


> But if we were to talk about anime, it'd definitely be HxH >>>>>>> FMA: Brotherhood >>>>>> OP


I agree with this. HxH has one of the best anime adaptions for a shounen, atleast up until Greed Island.


----------



## Fran (Apr 18, 2011)

that one filler arc about the test ship was pretty good as well, fitted in nicely with the subsequent arc where they all got broken up.

also, leorio showed kurapika his manhood then .


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 19, 2011)

This is surprisingly civil... So far the people attempting to troll this thread has failed


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2011)

furinkazan88 said:


> I completely agree with this (ok, well about 97% agree). But if we were to talk about anime, it'd definitely be HxH >>>>>>> FMA: Brotherhood >>>>>> OP



I can't disagree with that. Brotherhood was supposed to be the definitive FMA anime and it still omitted and fucked some stuff up where as i find a hard time finding anything to pick and complain about with HXH's original anime.


----------



## x5exotic (Jan 14, 2012)

1) HxH: It just gets better and better with each arc, and the awesomeness increases exponentially

2)FMA: great story and characters







3)One Piece: Not nearly on the level of the other 2 but still better than the other big3 shonens, still has many cliches and the progress is way too slow, sometimes it just gets too boring that I quit for 2 months.


----------



## David (Jan 14, 2012)

I think FMA and HxH are a league above OP, but not when Oda's at his best.

But current OP is horrible compared to FMA and HxH.

And I've enjoyed FMA more than everything else; unlike HxH, which sometimes has inconsistent quality, I don't think I've ever been bored reading FMA.  

It's just one long, extremely awesome experience.  :ho


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 14, 2012)

This is too tough to decide.

For example, I think the Chimera Ant Arc might be the best arc Ive ever read. Despite that, I enjoy One Piece more than HxH. HxH gets very long winded during its arcs and during explanations, which isnt so bad when reading in bunches but I find it tough to read as a weekly series. It's very ''slow-burn" if you get what I mean. 

FMA is already finished, its one giant story arc. So I find it hard to compare to HxH or OP. 

I dont know. In terms of favorites it would go: One Piece > FMA > HxH, for quality it would be about equal. They are all good for different reasons, and stand out from the average shonen because of them.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

One Piece > Fullmetal Alchemist > Hunter x Hunter.

Hunter x Hunter is amazing, but it really hasn't been as good as One Piece at it's best. Hell fishman island, the worst arc in the series has some scenes that were dope.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 14, 2012)

lolnecro

for me one piece


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 14, 2012)

HXH and FMA>>>>>>>>> One piece anyday


----------



## Varg (Jan 15, 2012)

Saboady= York shin = FMA > Skypiea > rest of  OP > hxh


----------



## Jotun (Jan 15, 2012)

FMA started great, I didn't like the last chunk. OP pre skip was gODAly, it's been pretty shit lately (still love it). HxH at its high is untouchable I think. The ant arc was stupid and the hiatuses have killed it for me, but I go back hoping it will get good again (the HxH fanboys are pretty bad, worse than OP fans by just a bit).

Overall ranking?

OP
HxH
FMA

If we rank their high points 

HxH
FMA
OP

Edit: Forgot to add, OP has alot of epic moments, but I feel the other 2 had some original moments that changed the way I thought about manga.


----------



## convict (Jan 15, 2012)

OP > HxH > FMA for me. I just love the grand scale of One Piece. 

HxH is entirely unique and suspenseful. Unlike many, I appreciate the insane amount of exposition. It is also definitely in my top 5 current running Shounen.

FMA was a solid manga, but never got me hyped up as the previous two. Some of the characters were pretty awesome though like Mustang and Wrath.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jan 15, 2012)

At their best:

HxH
FMA
OP

At their worst:

FMA
HxH
OP

FMA's consistency makes it the overall best.


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 15, 2012)

I---I can't decide, I love all of them equally. 

That's a very tough question.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jan 15, 2012)

One Piece by far.

The other two are good, but they aren't on the same level nor are they as transcending.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 15, 2012)

One Piece 100
Hunter x Hunter 95
FMA 60 
FMA cant even compete with the other 2 it aint even funny.
FMA has like 2 good characters, Wrath and Kimblee.
While OP has like 50 good characters, Croc, WB, Sakazuki, Teach, Sanji, Zoro, Sabo, Fisher Tiger and I can go all day...Same for HxH, Pariston, Ging, Gon, Leorio, Killua, Hisoka, Kuroro, Razor, Meryem, Netero etc..
The fma protagonist is the most retarded ever, it aint even funny.
Also FMA's main villains sucks major balls. The mythology has obvious issues, I mean where did the shithead in the flask came from . Nothing was fucking explained.
FMA hasnt even one moment of epicness even slightly close to the Netero vs Meryem or WB vs MHQ. 
Its amusing how overrated this shitty manga is.


----------



## Jay Kay (Jan 15, 2012)

To me it's FMA > OP > hxh.

- FMA was just a great overall package. The storyline was brilliant and the characters genuinely interesting and constantly growing. 
It's surprisingly deep, yet at the same time completely unpretentious. It's simply honest and ambitious.
And most of all, it never falls to the level of using cheap BS, like fanservice, or cheap thrills etc.
The only problem I have with FMA is the Briggs arc. I confess I was bored while reading that. And Kimbley was such an uninteresting/uninspired fellow. IMO anyway.

- OP is overall good as well. It's just an overall fun manga, taking you on a fun journey alongside lovable people. Its greatest strenght is probably a high level of storytelling and world building. 
Its weakness is that it sometimes goes through stretches during which the characters engage in activities that are simply not interesting to read, as weekly releases anyway.
That and a couple of arcs just suck.

- Hxh is cool to read. It has some genuinely great characters, like Hisoka, the Zoaldyecks, Morau etc. I daresay that they're kinda unique too. Beyond that it has some cool fights and one heck of a combat system.
On the other hand, it suffers from a condition commonly refered to as "verbal diarrhea".
So much of the dialogue and explanations are redundant and lead nowhere it's not even funny. Sometimes you just wanna scream at the author "yeah, I know, I got it by myself, you don't need to tell me that, especially not a hundred times". Or the author would engage in explanations of things that simply don't matter at all, in the short or long term.
But it may be one of its strenghts now that I think about it. Since the author tells the readers everything, a hundred times, nothing goes over their heads, and they don't need to do any thinking of their own. Everything is served to them on a silver platter, so there's this illusion that things are much more complex than they really are, while most other mangas are much more subtle, and leave the reader to figure out things on their own, and this leads to sometimes missing things, which can affect one's view on how complex things are.


----------



## felixng2008 (Jan 15, 2012)

Overall, OP>HxH>FMA. If Hxh continues like this though and doesn't get a hiatus I would rate even higher than OP.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 15, 2012)

FMA>HxH>>>OP


----------



## Meridian (Jan 15, 2012)

HxH>OP>FMA


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 15, 2012)

FMA of course. And afterwards would come One Piece because I actually am trying my hardest to give it a chance. It can be entertaining at times.

I am not interested in HxH so that's as far as my ranking goes. FMA is first and OP second.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jan 15, 2012)

Well this thread is a very pleasant surprise. 



Furious George said:


> No it won't. All of the manga here are on a certain level of quality so there's more respect here then you think.



Yeah, probably because of this. 

1) One Piece/ Slam Dunk
.
2) HxH
.
.
.
3) FMA. Winry has to be the most annoying character in all of fiction. Every time i try to watch further she saps my will to live. It could have been a good manga otherwise.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 15, 2012)

Jay Kay about HxH said:


> On the other hand, it suffers from a condition commonly refered to as "verbal diarrhea".
> So much of the dialogue and explanations are redundant and lead nowhere it's not even funny. Sometimes you just wanna scream at the author "yeah, I know, I got it by myself, you don't need to tell me that, especially not a hundred times". Or the author would engage in explanations of things that simply don't matter at all, in the short or long term.
> But it may be one of its strenghts now that I think about it. Since the author tells the readers everything, a hundred times, nothing goes over their heads, and they don't need to do any thinking of their own. Everything is served to them on a silver platter, so there's this illusion that things are much more complex than they really are, while most other mangas are much more subtle, and leave the reader to figure out things on their own, and this leads to sometimes missing things, which can affect one's view on how complex things are.



I think there's a lot of truth in this.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 15, 2012)

One Piece.

Random necro, btw.


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't remember Togashi explaining stuff "hundred times" he explain it and move on (Note: I have all the viz volume)  ,If you don't like it don't read it simply as that
*Edit:*I got my first negged


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 15, 2012)

hxh has always been exposition-heavy, it's part of what makes it what it is. though i agree that it went beyond retarded limits during GI and (especially) the ant arc. but the rest i'm ok with


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 15, 2012)

Killerqueen said:


> I don't remember Togashi explaining stuff "hundred times" he explain it and move on (Note: I have all the viz volume)  ,If you don't like it don't read it simply as that



At times, I feel like Togashi overdoes the verbal statements. 

However there are times when when a enjoy it because he takes time to explain something. An not just give us a retarded answer.


----------



## jux (Jan 16, 2012)

FMA followed very closely by OP.

Chose FMA because of how tight it's storyline is, how well it dealt with it's themes and how innovative I found the concept and expanation of alchemy. OP can be too shounen for me at times, but it's world building is fucking phenomonal. 

HxH I have yet to finish, but it's definitely up there.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 16, 2012)

The reason I enjoyed FMA over HxH and OP is really simple: the latter two are very much 'hills and valleys' in terms of quality. At their best (York Shin, Enies Lobby) they were probably better than FMA. At their worst...well, let's say I'd prefer a chapter of NEEDLESS or Zombie Powder.

FMA? I was never bored. Continually awesome from beginning to end.


And thusly:

1. FMA




2. OP
3. HxH


----------



## EpicBroFist (Jan 16, 2012)

1.FMA
2.OP
3.HxH 

All of them are very good. The reason I like FMA the most is because it was extremely interesting throughout the whole story and almost all of the villains were well done. Although I would Rank manga like Death Note, Liars game, and Berserk above these three.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 16, 2012)

FMA
HXH















...








...






OP


"hxh has always been exposition-heavy" is basically the strength and weakness. Where you "know" you could skip through text because ultimately "I really don't need to know how many grains of sand are in the desert and how they got there" is hurts HXH when its going through a lull point like now. I would say, its its only weakness besides lazy togashi. Don't know how OP is still considered so high when it sucks soo much.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 16, 2012)

FMA by a wide margin. The only Shounen manga I love as much as FMA is Death Note.

EDIT: Just voted and One Piece has 69 Votes?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 17, 2012)

> Continually awesome from beginning to end.


Yeah bullshit.
70% of the manga is about the mentally retarded 4 feet protagonist wandering around the world for no reason ...
I guess short people like this manga because they can sympathise with that guy.
On the other hand I like Gantz for example cause I can sympathise with Kurono who fuck Lara Croft-like girlfriends..


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 17, 2012)

Why did someone feel the need to bump an 8 month old thread?  My order would be though there all great series though.

1. Fma
2. One Piece 
3. HxH


----------



## Teach (Jan 17, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Yeah bullshit.
> 70% of the manga is about the mentally retarded 4 feet protagonist wandering around the world for no reason ...
> I guess short people like this manga because they can sympathise with that guy.
> On the other hand I like Gantz for example cause I can sympathise with Kurono who fuck Lara Croft-like girlfriends..



This guy is hilarious.

1. OP
2. HxH

FMA was boring.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Jan 17, 2012)

One Piece. 

The other two are brilliant as well but the world and the range of characters and plots that Oda has created and interwined is mindboggling.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah it boggles the mind how people still eat it up.


----------



## Neelon (Jan 17, 2012)

HxH
FMA

universes below
One piece - It's been goddamn awful for years, even by HST standards.


----------



## KnockxKnock (Jan 18, 2012)

Both Hunter x Hunter and One Piece are(OP more like was lately) among my favorite mangas. 

But HxH is on top because it is just a lot more thought out and original, and its obsessive attention to details that gives its universe an almost believable feel.

In contrast, with One Piece instead of vastness and diversity, what I’ve been feeling it lately is more a total randomness and asspullness feel, which would be ok if Oda wouldn't try to explain it, but he tries to explain it, and fails at it. My overrall sensation as a reader is that with HxH the more I know about it, the better. With One Piece, the less I know the better.

The lack of anything that resembles a rule in One Piece, makes Togashi work in HxH seem as if done with shackles and a straitjacket compared to Oda... Curiously Togashi characters are lot more alive and have an more independent feel to them than One Piece's gag imposed characters. Oda is too present in his characters.

And example of One Piece's characters lack of character  and a part that really annoyed me, was Nico Robin refusing information from Rayleight, because of Luffy ''epic'' argument that he didn't wanted to go on a boring adventure... derp? What a funny researcher, she better don't read books and obtain all the knowlege by herself then... In any case, she didn't have to take Rayleight conclusion as the word of God, as a women of science...

Also, learning the existence of the super secret art of Haki after 500 chapter and see almost anyone utilizing it now... There's also reading the word evolution in the same book that has the sea beasts of hody gang, fishmen/humans, dinosaurs still surviving on a tiny island.... There's a lot more, but the that less we know the better. If Oda reveals that the OP world is a place that aliens use to do experiments maybe... 

Anyways, after Enies Lobby, One Piece is on a downhill that doesn't give any signals to stop. /=. If it stoped at its highest it would be a 9.5, but it didn't.

Of course, we have to give to Oda that he doesn't have as much time to think and plan as Togashi who is famous for taking so many breaks.

Man, this might be one of those rants /=

Oh...Haven't read Full Metal Alchemist yet. .But I remember being totally hooked to the old anime, that most critics considers inferior to Brotherhood. It must be great.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 18, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Yeah it boggles the mind how people still eat it up.



^This. 

I liked FMA better than one piece [However one piece ain't even done yet so it still could beat FMA], never read HxH.


----------



## 115 (Jan 18, 2012)

1. FMA - Simply because it's finished I think. The ending was great and the manga had a lot of good qualities to it that I enjoyed, it also had humor and it's awesome moments.

2. One Piece - Never been let down by this manga really, it has had the odd chapter that I've found boring but the positives definitely outweigh the negatives. 

3. HxH - Loved it from the start until the hiatus, but now it's gotten rather boring though I'm hoping it'll pick up again soon.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 18, 2012)

One Piece sweeping as it should


----------



## Random Stranger (Jan 18, 2012)

One Piece.

I really like Hunter x Hunter though. Would have liked it more if the protagonists weren't 12 year old boys and there were less traps.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 18, 2012)

Degrading flawless FMA to one piss level? *negs*


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

I remember this.

Why was this thread even revived?


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2012)

Buddha wins   .


----------



## KAM18 (Jan 18, 2012)

HxH
FMA







OP


----------



## Patrick (Jan 18, 2012)

1. One Piece

Best Shounen manga ever made.

2. Fullmetal Alchemist

Great plot, the world and fights are boring sometimes.

3. HunterxHunter

It's alright, but both the plot and action can't keep up with the other two.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 18, 2012)

fma fights, boring? let me leave before i turn into a 16 year old fanboy.


----------



## lunchb0x (Jan 20, 2012)

HxH is crushing lately for anyone who has been following and Togashi is actually on a good streak of serialized chapters for the first time in a long time. HxH needs more love here...

I like One piece but I am pretty bored of it, this whole arc has been a complete bore. I'm sure it will pick up again but there's a bad taste in my mouth at the moment.

Loved Full Metal Alchemist as well but it's been a few years since I've read it, but I still don't think it has anything on HxH.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 20, 2012)

One Piece. we're finally moving on to the New World.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 22, 2012)

York Shin Arc:



Just read it. Can't keep my mind clear, but damn, that was probably the tightest storytelling I've ever seen in a shonen, maybe even manga itself (minus Gon the dino). Dat hotel lobby scene .

So far, in comparison with OP, I can't really place one above the other. I do prefer how the fights aren't purely battles of attrition though. 

Plus it has dirigibles


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 23, 2012)

No shonen manga has matched the awesomeness of the chapters 570-580 in One Piece period.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 23, 2012)

bullshit I can find a more awesome chapter from the same manga


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 23, 2012)

I misspelled, I was talking about the chapters from 570 to 580.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 23, 2012)

One piss fans are funny. Oda gets his dicked sucked because he invented the asian plastic man.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> One piss fans are funny. Oda gets his dicked sucked because he invented the asian plastic man.



New troll in this town ?


----------



## x5exotic (Feb 1, 2012)

Changing the style of the arc to give us a new feel to the manga and not bore us to death with the same stuff while keeping the storytelling good is not "inconsistency" -.-
It's a really good thing.

FMA is better than HxH in terms of character development. But overall the story is not really as consistent as people would claim. It only feels like  it because it is more like one big arc
I prefer HxH but somehow I give both a 10/10 :/ if that makes sense xD


----------



## Toushin Raizen (Feb 1, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> 1. One Piece
> 
> Best Shounen manga ever made.
> 
> ...



The plot of hunter x hunter is far greater than that of one piece. One piece is the dragonball z of the late 21st century. Just the peoples champion.


----------



## x5exotic (Feb 24, 2012)

patrick4life said:


> 1. One Piece
> 
> Best Shounen manga ever made.
> 
> ...





patrick4life said:


> HxH is the worst piece of shit ever made. I've read all of it and I feel trolled by this forum. The story that was supposed to be awesome was at best decent and the art is worse than any other manga (last chapter could've been done by a 6 year old)




Sorry I just had to do this, this is hilarious ( And why I called you ignorant)


----------



## Flynn (Feb 24, 2012)

Adebisi said:


> Hey there, I'd just like to know which of these three manga *you think is the best.*



Fullmetal Alchemist, because of the reason it's the series that got me into manga/anime(excluding DBZ). Also because it's done and I can form a good opinion on the whole series.

Also why you necro


----------

